# Buchführung auf Linux



## kristern (8. Januar 2001)

Weiß jemand ob es eine brauchbare Buchführung unter Linux gibt? Keiner mag sie, aber mann muss ja (nicht immer, aber ...)

Es dankt Euch Chris


----------



## t0mcat (9. Januar 2001)

*Büchführung mit Linux*

Ich glaube daß es von einer Firma namens "Parity Software" Linux-Software für solche Zwecke gibt.


----------



## kristern (10. Januar 2001)

*Schade*

Schade eigentlich: Bei denen kann Netscape 6 nicht navigieren. Aber die Buchführung wird wohl funktionieren, wa?


----------

